# windows 7 ultimate x64, bluescreens aus heiterem himmel...



## Invisible_XXI (27. April 2011)

ich habe immer wieder mal im windows betrieb einen bluescreen... und habe keine ahnung wie  es dazu kommt.

da es nicht beim spielen auftritt und auch nicht wenn ich mit grafikkarte und cpu parallel folde, wollte ich die hardware ausschließen... aber ich habe echt keine ahnung, wie ich rausfinden kann, an was das liegt.

jemand eine idee? hatte sowas noch nie, daher keine ahnung...

system: win7 ultimate x64
hardware: i5 2500 mit scythe mugen rev b, msi gtx 570 twin frozr, 4*2gb ddr3 1333 ram, mainboard asus p8h67-m, x-fi titanium, bequiet straight power e8 450w, ocz vertex, 2 hdds, ein bluray laufwerk


----------



## ASD_588 (27. April 2011)

steht da nicht beim blue screen von welcher datei/Prozess der blue screen verursacht wird?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Schreib den kompletten Stopfehlercode auf, oder mache ein Foto davon.

Mit dem Programm Bluescreenview kannst du die Stopfehlercodes auch anzeigen lassen: BlueScreenView - Download - CHIP Online

Wie du einen Bluescreen (bzw. die Dump-Datei) auswertest, kannst du in dem Link in meiner Signatur nachlesen.

Der Fehler besteht seit Anfang an? Aktuellste Treiber (insbes. Chipsatz- und Grafiktreiber) sind installiert?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. April 2011)

aktuelle treiber sind für jegliche komponente installiert. fehler besteht seit ich die 64bit version von win7 und den neuen rechner nutze...
ok, ich lege mich mal für den nächsten screen auf die lauer


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

OK. (...oder zeig uns mit Bluescreenview die bisher Aufgetretenen).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. April 2011)

hab erst die dumps aktivieren müssen ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Ah so...ja dann


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Mai 2011)

ok, grade kam beim anschauen eines films ein bluescreen und der bluescreenviewer sagt folgendes:

050411-6115-01.dmp    04.05.2011 17:38:36    IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL    0x0000000a    fffffa7f`ffffffe0    00000000`00000002    00000000`00000001    fffff800`032afb7f    ntoskrnl.exe    ntoskrnl.exe+70740    NT Kernel & System    Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    Microsoft Corporation    6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\050411-6115-01.dmp    4    15    7600    305.885    


muss ich irgendwas anderes kopieren, oder kann man damit was anfangen?!?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2011)

Das hilft schon mal ein Schritt weiter (für eine erste Vermutung in Richtung fehlerhaftes Speichermanagement). Notiere bitte weiterhin die Stopfehlercodes der Bluescreens.

Mache bitte auch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Ist dein System übertaktet?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

Hier mal CPU-Z.
Übertaktet ist nichts. Zumindest nicht bewusst. aber dann müsste er doch auch eher unter last einbrechen, oder? und beim zocken oder parallel cpu und gpu folding kam noch nie ein bluescreen.
gekauft habe ich laut shop folgendes RAM: 20TK24 4GB-Kit TakeMS DDR3-1333/10667 CL9.
sehe ich das korrekt, dass meine timing nicht stimmen? habe die eigentlich nicht geändert bzw. auf 'auto' stehen lassen.
der hersteller sagt, falls ich das richtige RAM rausgesucht habe, folgende Timings: http://www.takems.de/products.php?categ=mem&prod=__DDR3-1333




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2011)

Die Timings wären auf jeden Fall ein Ansatz. Der tRAS Wert ist zu niedrig eingestellt - erst Recht bei Vollbestückung!
Du könntest die 9-9-9-24 Timings ausprobieren. Sollte das noch keine Besserung bringen, zusätzlich die RAM Frequenz auf 533mhz (1066mhz) absenken.

Aber eigentlich würde ich als erstes das aktuellste Bios flashen und danach testen, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

also ich schau als erstes mal wie es mit den 8 8 8 24 timings läuft, die vom hersteller vorgegeben sind. damit muss es ja eigentlich laufen... seltsam, dass das bios da statt der 24 die 20 eingetragen hat 

bios habe ich nicht weiter geflasht, weil in den changelogs nichts relevantes steht.

ich versuchs mal so und melde mich wieder.

ich danke dir jedenfalls schon mal für deine hilfe! ich hoffe der spuk ist vorbei


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Mai 2011)

Kein Ding  Ich drücke dir die Daumen! ...und ich reite noch mal auf der Vollbestückung rum... sollte es mit den CL8 Timings nicht laufen, würde ich noch die CL9 Timings und/oder die abgesenkte RAM Frequenz austesten. Gerade bei Vollbestückung kann dies notwendig sein (kann, muss nicht).

Und -falls nichts hilft- kann ein Bios Update helfen, auch wenn im Changelog nichts in dieser Richtung vermerkt ist.
Vorher könnte aber noch getestet werden, ob das System ohne Vollestückung (mir nur einem RAM Kit) stabil läuft.


----------



## biohaufen (7. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung ich probier das auch mal mit den Timings, hab das gleiche Problem auch ist echt zum


----------



## Hübie (7. Mai 2011)

Sind das denn alles die gleichen Module?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Mai 2011)

jo, sind alle exakt gleich.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Mai 2011)

Wie läufts bislang (der Zeitraum ist vermutlich noch zu kurz um etwas sagen zu können!?)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Mai 2011)

gerade eben kam wieder ein bluescreen... aus heiterem himmel. habe seit 4 stunden die gleichen beiden Tabs im firefox aktiv und mich nur auf diesen beiden seiten bewegt (facebook und eine andere seite). und dann auf einmal der bluescreen. zusätzlich geöffnet war sonst nur utorrent und folding at home. evtl. auch dropbox...
das sagt der bluescreenviewer:

050711-10093-01.dmp    07.05.2011 18:29:00    KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED    0x0000001e    ffffffff`c0000005    fffff800`032f1b7f    00000000`00000000    ffffffff`ffffffff    wanarp.sys    wanarp.sys+48e8140                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\050711-10093-01.dmp    4    15    7600    303.709


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2011)

> 0x0000001e ffffffff`c0000005...wanarp.sys



Dies ist eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung, ausgelöst durch die wanarp.sys (ein microsofteigener Treiber/Dienst). D.h. aber nicht, dass dein Windows hinüber ist. Würde hier ein Gerätetreiber stehen, wäre die Sache klar (Treiber adressiert falsch). Eine 1E Speicherzugriffsverletzung kann auch bedeuten, dass auf eine gültige (aber defekte oder nicht erreichbare) Adresse zugegriffen wurde.
Was wiederrum auch nicht gleich heist, dass deine Hardware defekt ist (evtl. liegt auch ein kleines Kompatibilitätsproblem vor).

Teste die CL9 Latenzen ggf. auch zusätzlich mit der abgesenkten RAM Frequenz.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Mai 2011)

gerade der nächste bluescreen... die häufen sich jetzt in den letzten tagen extrem!
hier der code: 

050811-6957-01.dmp    08.05.2011 19:46:18    IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE    0x0000004a    000007fe`ff8f51fa    00000000`00000002    00000000`00000000    fffff880`0af42b60                            x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\050811-6957-01.dmp    4    15    7601    305.877    


es scheint jedes mal was ganz anderes zu sein?!? wie kann das sein?
hab jetzt die 9er timings eingestellt, wobei das bios dabei echt gesponnen hat! obwohl ich die 9 eingegeben habe, hat er immer wieder von alleine auf 8 umgestellt. nach einigem hin und her, ging es dann aber doch...

also so langsam nervt es! kann ja auch nicht sein, dass ich das RAM nicht so betreiben kann, wie es der hersteller bewirbt...
werde jetzt auch mal das bios updaten... just in case


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2011)

Mache das Bios-Update aber nur mit einem Riegel (und überprüfe, ob das System -eine längere Zeit im Bios- stabil bleibt)! Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Mai 2011)

hab deine antwort zu spät gelesen. neues bios ist drauf und das system läuft noch 
mal schauen wie lange es bis zum nächsten bluescreen dauert...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Mai 2011)

050811-8923-01.dmp    08.05.2011 22:41:40    KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED    0x0000001e    ffffffff`c0000005    fffff800`032f4970    00000000`00000000    ffffffff`ffffffff                            x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\050811-8923-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765    

-.-


das seltsame ist ja, dass es echt nicht an der hardware liegen kann... ich lasse grade die grafikkarte maximal auslasten, genauso die cpu und mache nebenher noch 3 memtests parallel, die das gesamte ram testen... und das ganze läuft seit 45min ohne probleme...


----------



## Hübie (9. Mai 2011)

Belaste mal bitte die Subsysteme wie USB, SATA und LAN einzeln und auch mal quer. Schau mit msinfo32 unter Komponenten->Problemgeräte was da lustiges steht. Des weiteren solltest du die Ereignisaneige durchforsten. Hattest du HiJack this schon laufen lassen??
Schau mal deine Prozesse an was da so los ist. Auch im Resourcenmanager kannst du unter dem Reiter Arbeitsspeicher mal auf page-faults achten.
Die HDD durchzutesten erscheint ebenso sinnvoll. Aber lasse erst mal memtest durchlaufen. Am besten vom bootstick starten um zu testen...

LG Hübie


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Mai 2011)

was sind denn geeignete programme um usb, sata und lan einzeln zu testen?
problemgeräte gab es tatsächlich 2. habe ich entfernt.. mal schauen, ob es hilft.
prozesse sehen nicht verdächtig aus...
antivir und spybot melden mir keinerlei viren oder ähnliches.
worauf muss ich bei den page-faults genau achten? ab und an wird da auf jeden fall was angezeigt... 

hijack this sagt das hier:


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 00:44:17, on 09.05.2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTSched.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ROCCAT\Kone Mouse\KoneHID.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Ctxfihlp.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\ROCCAT\Kone Mouse\osd.exe
E:\Download\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = MSN, Messenger und Hotmail sowie Nachrichten, Unterhaltung, Video, Sport, Lifestyle, Finanzen, Auto uvm. bei MSN
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN, Messenger und Hotmail sowie Nachrichten, Unterhaltung, Video, Sport, Lifestyle, Finanzen, Auto uvm. bei MSN
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = MSN, Messenger und Hotmail sowie Nachrichten, Unterhaltung, Video, Sport, Lifestyle, Finanzen, Auto uvm. bei MSN
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17RunE] RunDll32 P17RunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kone] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ROCCAT\Kone Mouse\KoneHID.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\Windows\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CreativeTaskScheduler] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTSched.exe" /logon
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CtxfiReg] CTXFIREG.exe /FAIL2 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CtxfiReg] CTXFIREG.exe /FAIL2 (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OUTLOOK.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OUTLOOK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Mozilla Firefox.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: An vorhandene PDF-Datei anfügen - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: In Adobe PDF konvertieren - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Linkziel an vorhandene PDF-Datei anhängen - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Linkziel in Adobe PDF konvertieren - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft E&xcel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {D4B68B83-8710-488B-A692-D74B50BA558E} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package 2) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/15113/CTPIDPDE.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package 1) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/15116/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:    C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10462 bytes


----------



## Hübie (9. Mai 2011)

USB belastest du am besten mit zwei Sticks und kopierst hin und her. nebenbei stöpselst du noch ein zusätzliches gerät an. SATA kannst du durch eine installation von dvd und einen zusätzlichen kopiervorgang belasten. alternativ hdtach die platten testen lassen. lan kannst du durchs hin und herkopieren von großen datenmengen belasten.
sollte das nix ergeben kreuzt du halt die verfahren.

bin gerade mit dem smartphone online, daher kann ich dein log noch nicht checken. ich melde mich später 

lg hübie


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2011)

@Hübie: Logfileauswertung sieht sauber aus.

@Invisible: Nach dem Bios Update auch die "Setup Defaults" geladen? Wie sind die RAM aktuell eingestellt?
Werte auch den nächsten Bluescreen aus (Anleitung siehe Signatur), oder lade die Minidump-Datei (gezippt) hier ins Forum hoch.

Was ich auch noch ausprobieren würde, wäre die Soundkarte testweise weg zu lassen (Treiber deinstallieren, Soundkarte ausbauen, im Bios auf Onboard Sound umstellen, Onboard Soundtreiber installieren).


----------



## Hübie (9. Mai 2011)

Soundkarte hatte ich auch schon in verdacht, schließe sie aber ehrlich gesagt aus, da ich damals immer die gleichen bluescreens mit der Creative hatte. Aber "let´s give it a try" sagt der Ami 
Load optimized defaults sollte man immer nach einem Update laden, das könnte auch ein Versuch wert sein.

LG Hübie


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2011)

Jupp, ich glaube eine Creative Soundkarte (bzw. deren Treiber) sollte man immer mit auf die Liste nehmen .


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Mai 2011)

hab nach dem bios update die optimized defaults geladen. wobei er aber seltsamerweise trotzdem die ram timings von vorher übernommen hat. also 9 9 9 24 
werde mich dann demnächst mal an den anderen tests versuchen.


----------



## Hübie (9. Mai 2011)

Ja dann lass jetzt erst mal laufen und berichte sobald wieder ein BSOD kommt. Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Mai 2011)

Gehe mal in die Ereignisanzeige (Computerverwaltung) und schaue dir die Logs unter System an. Sind da welche einträge (Fehler oder Critical) ? 
Normalerweise solltest du da fündig werden weil Windows 7 und Windows Server 2008 ziemlich viele (auch Hardwareseitige) Ereignisse  "loggen"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Mai 2011)

grade zum ersten mal beim zocken (supreme commander 2 mit 6 spielern) ein bluescreen: 

052111-9235-01.dmp    21.05.2011 13:44:49    IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL    0x0000000a    00000000`00000248    00000000`00000002    00000000`00000001    fffff800`0321a898    rspndr.sys    rspndr.sys+e4ca070                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052111-9235-01.dmp    4    15    7601    305.941    



oh, und ich sehe grade, dass letztens auch einer war: 

051711-8299-01.dmp    17.05.2011 22:21:56    KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED    0x0000001e    ffffffff`c0000005    fffff800`032a5f60    00000000`00000000    ffffffff`ffffffff    NDProxy.SYS    NDProxy.SYS+26dd7f0                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\051711-8299-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765    



oh man ist das ärgerlich. gerade ging das match ca. 2,5 stunden und wir waren gerade am gewinnen... dann einfach so der bluescreen  gibts doch nicht?!?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Mai 2011)

ist es normal, dass es viele seitenfehler in dieser anzeige gibt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. gibt es ein Problem mit den IRQs?! Vielleicht ist eine Liste der IRQs hilfreich? die -2 bei der Netzwerkkarte sehen irgendwie strange aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte es grade mal mit ausgebauter soundkarte versuchen, aber sobald die soundkarte ausgebaut war, hat die grafikkarte im windowsbetrieb ein abartiges fiepen erzeugt... unter last nicht. aber das fiepen hat so krass kopfschmerzen verursacht, dass ich das nicht weiter ausgehalten habe. wie kann das sein?!?

jedenfalls habe ich jetzt mal die komplette software, die die soundkarte betrifft runtergeschmissen und neu installiert. vielleicht hilft das ja auch schon irgendwie...


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Mai 2011)

Die IRQ der Netzwerkkarte passt (ist nicht strange).

Chipsatz-, Lan-, Audio- und Grafikkartentreiber sind bei dir aktuell und nicht "nur" von der Motherboardseite heruntergeladen?

Das Fiepen (war es hochfrequenz?) hört sich nach Spulenfiepen an. Sicher, dass dies von der Grafikkarte kommt?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Mai 2011)

Chipsatz habe ich grade ein kleineres Update gefunden und installiert; mal schauen, ob es hilft... 
LAN ist aktuell. 
Audio ist jetzt wie gesagt neu installiert und geupdatet. 
Grafiktreiber ist auch aktuell.

Fiepen war sehr hochfrequent. Jetzt wo die Soundkarte wieder drin ist, ist es jedoch wieder komplett weg...  also das erklär mir mal bitte einer 
Und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es die Grafikkarte war, weil es - wie gesagt - immer bei GPU-Last weg war...


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Mai 2011)

Der Chipsatztreiber wird das Problem sicherlich nicht beseitigen, aber warten wir erst mal ab.

Wenn die Probleme weiter gehen, baue testweise ein RAM Kit aus und lasse das Sytem mit nur zwei RAM Riegeln laufen (beide Kits einzeln testen).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Mai 2011)

052611-8361-01.dmp    26.05.2011 18:52:38    KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED    0x0000001e    ffffffff`c0000005    fffff800`034b7f60    00000000`00000000    ffffffff`ffffffff    CT20XUT.SYS    CT20XUT.SYS+2c01f00                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-8361-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765

das kam einfach so beim zocken... obwohl ich schon eine stunde gespielt hatte...

danach habe ich mal wieder google befragt und folgende anleitung gefunden: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...-driver-verifier-identify-issues-drivers.html

die habe ich mal ausprobiert und direkt nach dem neustart ist mein system mit folgendem bluescreen gecrasht:

052611-6177-01.dmp    26.05.2011 19:02:07    PAGE_FAULT_BEYOND_END_OF_ALLOCATION    0x000000cd    fffff980`26d69000    00000000`00000000    fffff800`034c1764    00000000`00000000    ntoskrnl.exe    ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00    NT Kernel & System    Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    Microsoft Corporation    6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-6177-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765

danach hiermit:

052611-21091-01.dmp    26.05.2011 19:26:14    DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION    0x000000c4    00000000`000000f6    cdcdcdcd`00000178    fffffa80`0c386570    fffff880`02053d6e    Kone.sys    Kone.sys+d6e                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-21091-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765    

dann damit:

052611-5959-01.dmp    26.05.2011 19:27:28    DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION    0x000000c4    00000000`000000f6    a5a5a5a5`00000178    fffffa80`0bd9eb30    fffff880`087c6d6e    lltdio.sys    lltdio.sys+57edd6e                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-5959-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765

052611-20342-01.dmp    26.05.2011 19:39:15    DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION    0x000000c4    00000000`000000f6    bfbfbfbf`00000178    fffffa80`0c588b30    fffff880`089f7d6e    ntoskrnl.exe    ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00    NT Kernel & System    Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    Microsoft Corporation    6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-20342-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765    


052611-5959-02.dmp    26.05.2011 19:40:35    DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION    0x000000c4    00000000`000000f6    05050505`00000178    fffffa80`0c5c2b30    fffff880`089f4d6e    Kone.sys    Kone.sys+d6e                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-5959-02.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765    


da der maustreiber jetzt schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde, werde ich den mal neu installieren...

edit: hat nicht geholfen:

052611-6130-01.dmp    26.05.2011 19:54:43    DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION    0x000000c4    00000000`000000f6    abababab`0000018c    fffffa80`0c6dcb30    fffff880`087d5d6e    Kone.sys    Kone.sys+d6e                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\052611-6130-01.dmp    4    15    7601    303.765    


was meint ihr, maustreiber schrott??
oder vielleicht liegt es daran, dass meine logitech dinovo edge auch ein touchpad hat und/oder dass logitech treiber für die tastatur (und das touchpad) installiert sind und die sich vielleicht nicht vertragen?
auf dem alten pc, als win 7 noch x86 war, war das jedoch kein problem....


weiterer edit: habe die kone treiber deinstalliert, die maus abgemacht und eine alte mx518 angeschlossen. damit gibt es auch mit aktiviertem driver verifier keine abstürze. zumindest gab es in der letzten halben stunde keine bluescreens, auch nicht nach dem booten. mit der angeschlossenen kone + treiber gab es ja jedes mal nach dem booten einen bluescreen, wenn der driver verifier lief...


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Scheint als ob du mit dem Verifier das Problemkind ausfindig gemacht hast. Lass das Ganz jetzt mal so laufen. Wenn keine Probleme mehr auftreten sollten: Bingo!
Dann musst du allerdings noch den Verifier wieder deaktivieren (sonst läuft der auf Ewig weiter). Deaktiviert wird der Verifier mit dem Befehl "verifier.exe /reset" (ohne "") über die Eingabeaufforderung (als admin starten).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Mai 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Scheint als ob du mit dem Verifier das Problemkind ausfindig gemacht hast. Lass das Ganz jetzt mal so laufen. Wenn keine Probleme mehr auftreten sollten: Bingo!
> Dann musst du allerdings noch den Verifier wieder deaktivieren (sonst läuft der auf Ewig weiter). Deaktiviert wird der Verifier mit dem Befehl "verifier.exe /reset" (ohne "") über die Eingabeaufforderung (als admin starten).



 jo, danke. wer hätte gedacht, dass eine maus bluescreens verursachen könnte?!? v.a. weil sie unter 32bit noch problemlos funktioniert hat 

auch wenn es verfrüht sein könnte, möchte ich mich bei allen helfenden ganz herzlich bedanken! es war sehr angenehm so viel support zu bekommen


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2011)

Jupp, da muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen...
Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es das jetzt war und du Ruhe hast.


----------



## Hübie (27. Mai 2011)

Erinnert mich an das X58+G115 Tastaturproblem


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juni 2011)

ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich bisher von bluescreens verschont geblieben bin... werde die kone zurückschicken. sind immerhin noch 2 monate garantie drauf 
dass die maus so knapp vor garantieende probleme macht, erinnert mich ein klein wenig an das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji8mUF1EIvk 

noch mal danke an alle für die hilfe!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Juni 2011)

ich habe gestern 2-3 mal einen bluescreen beim blu ray schauen gehabt...  sehr lästig! daraufhin habe ich windows neu installiert. alle aktuellen treiber installiert, alle programme installiert und konfiguriert.
als maus ist noch die mx510 angeschlossen.

und gerade eben, gab es schon wieder einen bluescreen im windowsbetrieb...
hier die meldung:

062011-8252-01.dmp    20.06.2011 11:39:36    KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED    0x0000001e    ffffffff`c0000005    fffff800`030adf60    00000000`00000000    ffffffff`ffffffff    ntoskrnl.exe    ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00    NT Kernel & System    Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    Microsoft Corporation    6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\062011-8252-01.dmp    4    15    7601    293.360    

es scheint wohl tatsächlich irgendwie an der hardware zu liegen... wenn selbst die neuinstallation nicht hilft...

kann es daran liegen, dass das netzteil zu wenig watt hat? wobei der pc ja nicht unter voller cpu + gpu last abstürzt 


EDIT: hab mal wieder den driver verifier drüberlaufen lassen und er stürzt wegen dem daemon tools treiber ab. also programm deinstalliert und jetzt schau ich mal, was weiter passiert...  bisher läuft es erst mal...


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2011)

Daemon Tools und seine SPDT Treiber haben schon öfters ein System zum wanken gebracht...

Hatte sich der Verifier an dem Spdt Treiber gestört?

...nicht vergessen, den Treiber-Verifier nach Gebrauch wieder zu deaktivieren (mit "veriefier.exe /reset"). Sonst bleibt der bis zur nächsten OS Installation aktiv.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Daemon Tools und seine SPDT Treiber haben schon öfters ein System zum wanken gebracht...
> Hatte sich der Verifier an dem Spdt Treiber gestört?
> ...nicht vergessen, den Treiber-Verifier nach Gebrauch wieder zu deaktivieren (mit "veriefier.exe /reset"). Sonst bleibt der bis zur nächsten OS Installation aktiv.


 ja, irgendwie ist er deswegen abgestürzt. seitdem nicht mehr... sehr strange, da bei der letzten windows installation ja auch daemon tools installiert war und _deswegen _nie probleme aufgetreten waren 
und keine sorge, ich mach den schon wieder aus


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> und keine sorge, ich mach den schon wieder aus



Dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Juli 2011)

komisch, der rechner lief jetzt wieder einige wochen ohne probleme und auf einmal habe ich wieder hier und da bluescreens oder er hängt sich ohne bluescreen auf...

könnte es reintheoretisch sein, dass ein zu schwaches netzteil so ein verhalten erklären könnte? 450W sind nämlich schon stark am limit, wobei der rechner beim zocken ja so gut wie nie abschmiert... es wirkt immer noch recht zufällig.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juli 2011)

Nach dem Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net ist das NT noch nicht ganz am Limit.
Hier noch mal speziell mit der MSI 570: MSI GeForce N570GTX Twin Frozr II im Test - Verbrauch (7/15) - TweakPC

Poste die Stopfehlercodes der letzten Bluescreens.

Hast du den RAM eigentlich schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Juli 2011)

also ich habe ein 450W be quiet straight power e8 und daran laufen:

gtx 570 twin frozr
core i5 2500
2 HDDs
1 SSD
1 bluray laufwerk
4 2GB RAM riegel
asus micro atx mainboard

bei eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts bekomme ich einen wert von knapp 500W angegeben 
kann es sein, dass es beim netzteil irgendwelche schwankungen gibt und sich daraufhin der pc aufhängt? 

die rams sind ok.

hab leider keine stopfehlercodes mehr. die nächsten poste ich wieder.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juli 2011)

Die Stopfehlercodes könntest du nachträglich noch mit Bluescreenview anzeigen lassen.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass es beim netzteil irgendwelche schwankungen gibt und sich daraufhin der pc aufhängt?



Das kann auch sein.

Bevor du ein neues NT kaufst würde ich aber noch einen CMOS Reset machen. Danach die Setup Defaults laden. Und bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).

Die Power Calculater rechen i.d.R. immer etwas mehr ein, damit auch die "schlechteren" Netzteile die erforderliche Leistung bringen können. Mit einem guten Marken NT brauchst du aber gewiss keine 500W.
Solltest du aber ein anderes NT zur Hand haben, kannst du das natürlich testen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Juli 2011)

070811-9250-01.dmp    08.07.2011 02:00:08    MEMORY_MANAGEMENT    0x0000001a    00000000`00008886    fffffa80`00329280    fffffa80`0ab18ab0    00000000`00000500    nvlddmkm.sys    nvlddmkm.sys+20b4a6                    x64        C:\Windows\Minidump\070811-9250-01.dmp    4    15    7601    293.368

habe heute nacht noch mal memtest von cd gebootet laufen lassen. nach 8 stunden noch kein einziger fehler....


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juli 2011)

Memory Management mit nvlddmkm deutet in Richtung Grafikkarte bzw. -treiber.

Konntest du schon ein anderes NT testen?


----------

